# Specktra Secrets



## Janice (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome to another Sunday edition of our "Specktra Secrets" community project. I encourage everyone to read the information below on how to share _your_ makeup secret for next week.












*All you need to do to participate is compose an email, attach your image to the email and send it to [email protected]. This is completely anonymous submission method.*
















We look forward to reading _your_ secret next week!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow I feel sad for the person who wears makeup because of her weight. Dont take this the wrong way but if you hate your size why don't you change it? Unless there is a thyroid problem or some other condition I dont feel sorry for overweight people because they can change that.... But people who have other handicaps and disfiguration cannot. So stop wallowing in your sorrow and maybe go for a walk 3 times a week, and once you drop some of the weight you'll feel better. (sorry if this was offensive) but I once weighed 200lbs and one day I woke up and was tired of being fat... I took it one day @ a time and now I am 150lbs and still loosing...


----------



## nico (Aug 24, 2008)

I hate Playboy bunny look,too .But it's not a secret


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 24, 2008)

these are all great!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 24, 2008)

I love these!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 24, 2008)

i actually love the playboy bunny look


----------



## SuSana (Aug 24, 2008)

The 2nd one made me LOL.


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_I hate Playboy bunny look,too .But it's not a secret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank god Im not alone! Since when was the degradation of women cool?! I hate playboy, and I refuse to wear it! =P It just makes educated people think "Wow that girls a slut". Especially in my area!


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_Wow I feel sad for the person who wears makeup because of her weight. Dont take this the wrong way but if you hate your size why don't you change it? Unless there is a thyroid problem or some other condition I dont feel sorry for overweight people because they can change that.... But people who have other handicaps and disfiguration cannot. So stop wallowing in your sorrow and maybe go for a walk 3 times a week, and once you drop some of the weight you'll feel better. (sorry if this was offensive) but I once weighed 200lbs and one day I woke up and was tired of being fat... I took it one day @ a time and now I am 150lbs and still loosing..._

 
Woohoo! With ya all the way on that! =) 
My sister with her Autism also has a thyroid problem, and we got her down from 150lbs to 110 =) Its not impossible its just a challange.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_I hate Playboy bunny look,too .But it's not a secret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me three... never cared for it.  I don't think women should degrade themselves.  I can't stand Playboy!!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 24, 2008)

Oooh I want to do one! Let me think......lol.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Me three... never cared for it.  I don't think women should degrade themselves.  I can't stand Playboy!!!_

 
Me four. It's possible to be sexy without looking trashy


----------



## aziajs (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_Wow I feel sad for the person who wears makeup because of her weight. Dont take this the wrong way but if you hate your size why don't you change it? Unless there is a thyroid problem or some other condition I dont feel sorry for overweight people because they can change that.... But people who have other handicaps and disfiguration cannot. So stop wallowing in your sorrow and maybe go for a walk 3 times a week, and once you drop some of the weight you'll feel better. (sorry if this was offensive) but I once weighed 200lbs and one day I woke up and was tired of being fat... I took it one day @ a time and now I am 150lbs and still loosing..._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Woohoo! With ya all the way on that! =) 
My sister with her Autism also has a thyroid problem, and we got her down from 150lbs to 110 =) Its not impossible its just a challange._

 
I think that everyone has to do it in their own time.  If it was as easy as just waking up with the inspiration to workout and eat better I am sure the person would have done it.  Who knows the reasons for the person's excess weight - physiological or psychological.  If they need to put on a little makeup to make themselves feel better so be it.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 24, 2008)

LOL....I wear lipstick that smells like crayons too.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't do the Playboy Bunny look- but I won't put down another woman who does. In regards to makeup we are all free to wear whatever we please. 

I am also a Phillipe Blond fan.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 24, 2008)

Whoa. That blonde "dude" in that animated gif fooled me. I thought he was a very sexy looking woman.

I like the playboy bunny look, too. Wouldn't wear it, but I like it!
_I'm such a guy. _


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 24, 2008)

This was awesome this week! Haha I'll admit, I'm guilty of the last secret! I have my B-Cup lipstick that is waaay old and smells like crayons haha


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 24, 2008)

I love these!  Keep em coming!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I think that everyone has to do it in their own time.  If it was as easy as just waking up with the inspiration to workout and eat better I am sure the person would have done it.  Who knows the reasons for the person's excess weight - physiological or psychological.  If they need to put on a little makeup to make themselves feel better so be it._

 

thank you I coulndt have replied better to the comments myself. =) ITA


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Whoa. That blonde "dude" in that animated gif fooled me. I thought he was a very sexy looking woman.

*I like the playboy bunny look, too. Wouldn't wear it, but I like it!*
I'm such a guy. _

 
Same! and where is your quote from?! it's driving me insane? is it from keenan and kel?


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_Me four. It's possible to be sexy without looking trashy_

 
Me FIVE!!  Eghh.. it's just trashy.  Couldn't agree more.


----------



## SuSana (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I think that everyone has to do it in their own time.  If it was as easy as just waking up with the inspiration to workout and eat better I am sure the person would have done it.  Who knows the reasons for the person's excess weight - physiological or psychological.  If they need to put on a little makeup to make themselves feel better so be it._

 
Exactly what I was going to say


----------



## toby_is_cute (Aug 25, 2008)

Is that Sweetie the drag queen who was just on Project Runway?


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toby_is_cute* 

 
_Is that Sweetie the drag queen who was just on Project Runway?_

 
i was wondering the SAME thing!


----------



## nico (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_LOL....I wear lipstick that smells like crayons too._

 
Me,too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't throw my discontinued lipsticks away


----------



## starangel2383 (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toby_is_cute* 

 
_Is that Sweetie the drag queen who was just on Project Runway?_

 
is sure does look like sweetie from last week's episode.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 28, 2008)

I have two lipsticks that smell like crayons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lol at the playboy bunny/import girl look. Lawllllls.

Though... because MAC made it, I had to have the Playboy collection.

Don't lynch me! D:


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Whoa. That blonde "dude" in that animated gif fooled me. I thought he was a very sexy looking woman._

 
Same here!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

my oyster girl lipglass smells like crayons now, but i still use it almost on a daily basis.

no shaaaame.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Same! and where is your quote from?! it's driving me insane? *is it from keenan and kel*?_

 

hell yeah.


----------

